# Breeding Dilemma... need help.



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I have the ingredients to produce some nice hets this year... but i am unsure whether to breed butter to bloodred and go for sulfer
they looks like this...
http://www.kornnatterlexikon.de/index.php?action=3&section=31&buchstabe=19&limit=0&fid=111
or go for hypo lavender bloodred... which are mega rare, cost about 3 grand each and are stunning too, they look like this...
http://www.serpenco.com/shop/custom...=3&PHPSESSID=045990393d69176b84b7109d17cbfa25


you lot choose for me lol


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

omg omg omg omg well u no i got a thing for lavs so u no my choice :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i think they will sell better... but having not seen any in the flesh i dont know.
with sulfer only needing 2 genes and hypo lav bloods needing 3, i think it will be better doing the sulfers as i will get a good % when breeding the hets.


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

breed the lavs and put my name down for two lol 
but cant pay you three grand


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be fair, the chance of producing one of the 1st breeding are about 64-1.. you will get lavs, hypo lav and bloodreds, but actually getting one with a combo of all 3 will be hard.
keeping some of the above mentioned ones and breeding them back to each other will give you a much higher % of producing them, and they would hold the gene but also have part of the snake visually, as in the hypo lavs would be het for bloodred, so only one gene to find, compared to 3 for the original breed.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

well i wouldnt mind a lav or hypo lav so if u do go for the lavs :wink: :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i will have lavs, one way or another.
i am breeding the hypo lav male to a female stripe poss het for hypo lav... so if she is het then i would get lavs and hypo lavs het for stripe... now they will be awesome, not to mention expensive.
i would think they would make at least £500, even as hets, maybe more...
wont be many of them about


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

hmmm i think i shall b bribing ma parents then :lol:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

if you just want a normal lavender mate, dont expect to pay over 100, unless its got good hets.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

cool in that case i only need £50


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

I like both mate the sulpher looks like a creamsicle without the checker board or it does in some of those pics any7way but the hypo lavs blood look stunning.Not sure you would sell too many of them in the uk though


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

they would go mate, maybe not for 3 grand, but they would sell


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

nige nige nige!!!

Its got to be lav bloodred.

I would kill for one. I keep going on the serpenco site and drooling


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

lav bloodred


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

no no, you didnt read it... lav bloodred is fine, its hypo lav bloodred i'm looking at. so its that, or to make sulfer...?? hmmm, still not sure...
not got long left, the female i want to use is in shed right now, so i have a week to decide.


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

i like both but the lavender is the nicest, what ever you choose i hope you`ll get some good snakes


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

My choice would be the hypo lavender bloodred, much nicer in my eyes.....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well the thing is, actually breeding a hypo lavender bloodred could take some serious effort, it might even take several breedings, nice challenge though.
the sulfer is almost a certainty on the 1st generation of babies being bred back to one another as its only 2 genes involved, so in theory its a piece of piss.
i just wish i had an adult male bloodred, that would solve it, i'd do them both now lol.


----------



## Ace (Feb 20, 2006)

bloody hell 3 grand for a corn snake :!: :?: :!: . i know when you are paying for colourmorphs of species you are paying for the rareity not neccesarily how good looking the actual animal is but 3 grand has to be a joke doesnt it :?: give ittill next season and everyone will have them so thier price will plummit.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> well the thing is, actually breeding a hypo lavender bloodred could take some serious effort, it might even take several breedings, nice challenge though.
> the sulfer is almost a certainty on the 1st generation of babies being bred back to one another as its only 2 genes involved, so in theory its a piece of piss.
> i just wish i had an adult male bloodred, that would solve it, i'd do them both now lol.


Yeh, but while you're waiting for the ultimate goal, you'll have lavs, hypo lavs and bloodred offspring to play with or sell cheaply to me.... :wink:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, ah i see your plan bri lol..
and ace?, looks at some of the prices of royals?, whats wrong with a corn being 3 grand if its one of only 4/5 in the world?


----------



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

Bri's got the idea the Morph's, take him up on the challenge, you can always go with the sulphurs next year and you'll have some babies to play around with in a couple years for your other project....
Steve


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have so many ideas at the moment.
i bought a lot of young adults recently and all of a sudden i have the ingredients to make some really special stuff hardly seen over here, and certainly not bred over here yet in most cases.
problem is i will have to keep 50/60 hatchlings to be sure of getting a good amount of each brreding in a few years to produce larger numbers of what i want.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

That's a big feeding bill, nige...... :shock:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah but imagine the money in a few years time when he gets some amazing morphs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2006)

Yea but the only problem with that is that by the time you are looking at 2 or 3 generations the snakes are within peoples price range to bring them in direct from the states and be garanteed an unrelated pair


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

that doesnt matter too much ryan, if i can provide 1st generation breeds only they will sell.
its only once you get to 4/5th then you have problems.


----------

